# Polystyrene sheets where from??



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

I need some polystyrene sheets asap?
Iv tried bnq, focus and all them

I live Bolton Manchester way anyone any ideas


----------



## Replika (Dec 28, 2005)

Bought one from Wickes yesterday £3.67 for 2500mm x 600mm x 25mm


----------



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

25 mm is too thick and its really hard cut thinner:help:


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Local builders merchants should stock them.......


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

what do you want them for??


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

if your ever passing stafford ive got tons of the stuff. 8x4sheets. your more than welcome to have some.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Does it have to be proper sheets? I have always used tiles, they come in packs of about 20 from most DIY places. I think I bought mine in B&Q.


----------



## bully74uk (Sep 15, 2006)

I got mine in the form of tiles from Homebase, cheap as chips for a pack of about 10.


----------

